# 3 CEL codes and 1 smell - 95 Maxima



## Buffalo Danger (Jan 2, 2012)

So my check engine light came on, I did the ECU secret decoder thing and got the codes for the Knock Sensor, EGRC Solenoid Valve and Rear O2 Sensor. When I turn the heater on, the car smells like gas more or less immediately (it doesn't matter if the engine is warmed up or not). Not so much with the A/C. I also have to keep the engine above like 1k rpm for a few seconds when it first starts, or it dies immediately.

I'm new to the art of Maxima maintenance, so any advice you can give me will be appreciated. Thanks!

Samuel


----------

